# Via Raid Controller



## drivenotwork (Feb 13, 2009)

Hello,
I have an ECS KT600-A motherboard. It has a KT600NB and VT8237SB chipset. I just bought a SATA hard drive. I tried to install it, but I think I have having driver problems. In device manager the Via Raid Controller shows an exclamation mark. 
It reads "Via Raid Controller - 3149". 
Device status is - "This device cannot start (code 10)"
The driver date is 7/10/2008
The driver version is 5.1.6000.581

I do not think that is the correct driver. I have tried to remove it, but it will not. I tried to use the setup.exe which came with this other set of drivers (downloaded from viaarena) but that is also not replacing this driver. How can I get rid of this driver apart from doing a repair install.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Did you right click on the error and select uninstall?
Have you tried this driver:
http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Do...T600-A (V1.0)&CategoryID=1&MenuID=82&LanID=0
Bill


----------



## drivenotwork (Feb 13, 2009)

Yup. I have tried both. After I uninstall and reboot, it goes and find the same one again.



BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> Did you right click on the error and select uninstall?
> Have you tried this driver:
> http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Do...T600-A (V1.0)&CategoryID=1&MenuID=82&LanID=0
> Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Do you have a VIA program of some sort in ADD/Remove Programs?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If I remember correctly those Via Raid controllers could only be used as storage drives in Raid 0 or 1 and not a single drive.
When you uninstall try booting into safe mode and see if it will prompt you for the driver.


----------



## drivenotwork (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, there is and I tried to remove it, but it will not. It will give some error.



BCCOMP said:


> Do you have a VIA program of some sort in ADD/Remove Programs?


----------



## drivenotwork (Feb 13, 2009)

how to boot in safe more after the uninstall?



wrench97 said:


> If I remember correctly those Via Raid controllers could only be used as storage drives in Raid 0 or 1 and not a single drive.
> When you uninstall try booting into safe mode and see if it will prompt you for the driver.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

boot into safe mode by pressing F8 on boot.


----------



## drivenotwork (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks. Tried that. Gets to to an option where I can choose safe mode, but once I select that one...after a little while it restarts and go back to the original startup.



wrench97 said:


> boot into safe mode by pressing F8 on boot.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have Nero Incd installed? If so there is a possibility that it is causing the that and there is an update for it.
If not it could be a sign of malware or a damaged OS installation.


----------



## drivenotwork (Feb 13, 2009)

If I go in Device Manager, there is a section called "SCSI and RAID Controllers". Under that section, there is "Nero ImageDrive SCSI Controller" and "Via Raid Controller". 

So does that make a difference? Should I disable the Nero and see what happens?

Anything else I should check for for Nero?

AJ



wrench97 said:


> Do you have Nero Incd installed? If so there is a possibility that it is causing the that and there is an update for it.
> If not it could be a sign of malware or a damaged OS installation.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Disable the Nero SCSI controller and try it.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

You may have to uninstall Nero All together.
Bill


----------



## drivenotwork (Feb 13, 2009)

I uninstalled Nero completely. Now I do not see it under the SCSI controller. Still the same problem however. I have tried various VIA drivers and none of them seem to work. I am also not able to see the drive in BIOS, is that something that needs to be fixed first? 




BCCOMP said:


> You may have to uninstall Nero All together.
> Bill


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Can you boot into safe-mode now?


----------



## drivenotwork (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, I can now boot in safe mode, but it does not prompt for driver. Through regular windows I figured out how to choose different drivers and I tried all of them, but none of them works... 




wrench97 said:


> Can you boot into safe-mode now?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have the drive installed when trying to install the driver?
There were some of these Via controllers that didn't work with 1 drive you may just have one of them.


----------



## drivenotwork (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, I do have the drive installed when trying to install the driver. If I do not install the drive, there is no exclamation mark. Does this mean my controller will not work with single storage drive? I will have to buy a new controller?




wrench97 said:


> Do you have the drive installed when trying to install the driver?
> There were some of these Via controllers that didn't work with 1 drive you may just have one of them.


----------



## drivenotwork (Feb 13, 2009)

One more question....So when I downloaded the via_43g.zip file, it has three folders in it. Vista, x64 and x86. Under x86, it has two folders NT4 and NT5. I have windows XP installed, so which folder should I be using?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

NT4, NT5 should be Vista


----------



## drivenotwork (Feb 13, 2009)

oh well...I tried both...still does not work....
Any way to find out if the controller I have only supports RAID and not single drive? In the user guide for the motherboard, it does not say anything like that. 



wrench97 said:


> NT4, NT5 should be Vista


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
According to the Info file it would be the NT5 folder.
Bill


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

By chance have you tried another Data cable?


----------



## drivenotwork (Feb 13, 2009)

Nope, I only have one SATA cable. I was thinking of getting a SATA II PCI card and see if that works.....but on the other group (driver support), someone was saying that my MOBO probably does not support HD of this size. Any way to confirm that or find out what is the max size that my MOBO can support. I have a ECS KT600-A MOBO.



wrench97 said:


> By chance have you tried another Data cable?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
What is the BIOS set for under OnChip IDE Device
Is the SATA Mode set to IDE?

Is this going to be the ONLY HD connected?


Here is a link to the Owners manual:
http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Pr...egoryID=1&DetailName=Manual&MenuID=52&LanID=0

VT8237 SATA RAID User manual:
http://download.ecsusa.com/dlfileecs/manual/mb/eng/k8/VT8237.pdf

I see no restrictions for HD size.
Bill


----------



## drivenotwork (Feb 13, 2009)

In the BIOS, I go to "Integrated Peripherals" and the only option over there is "Onchip SATA Device" which is marked enabled. Under the OnChip IDE Device menu, all options under it are related to IDE and the only answer to them is enabled or disabled. There is nothing about SATA under this menu. 

I have two other drives which are IDE and are working fine. This is the only SATA drive which I plan to use for storage only.

I read the users manual, but really did not get any help.




BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> What is the BIOS set for under OnChip IDE Device
> Is the SATA Mode set to IDE?
> 
> ...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does the Bios see the drive, and report the size? 
The Bios should see and recognize the drive regardless of whether or not there is a windows driver installed.


----------



## drivenotwork (Feb 13, 2009)

Nope, the BIOS does not see it.



wrench97 said:


> Does the Bios see the drive, and report the size?
> The Bios should see and recognize the drive regardless of whether or not there is a windows driver installed.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The controller is a 1.5Gbs does your drive have a jumper on it to configure it as 1.5 or 3.0Gbs? Is it set to 1.5?


----------



## drivenotwork (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, it does and I am using the jumper. I put it in all the three positions possible. 



wrench97 said:


> The controller is a 1.5Gbs does your drive have a jumper on it to configure it as 1.5 or 3.0Gbs? Is it set to 1.5?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Then I would have to think that either the Controller, the Drive or the Cable is bad.


----------

